# Biesse macros



## jdegelde (Jan 20, 2012)

Anyone have any experience creating Biesse Macros? The macros option is enabled in Biesse Works and I can run macros that came with the software, but when I create my own macro and enable it; it doesn't show up in the macro toolbar???????


----------

